# Axleback or just mufflers?



## Jschenemann (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey ya'll. Still researching all these awesome exhaust setups. I don't have the money for a full catback system, and under some advice by some of ya'll, I'm getting just a Magnaflow X-Pipe put on tomorrow. Next is the the mufflers. I was looking at Marylandspeed and I see a pair of spintechs for 150 but then see the axleback for 330? Already talked to my shop guy and said he'd install just mufflers and fabricate the rest to the stock tips for 120. Would it be worth it to just get the mufflers and call it a day? What's the real difference between the axle-back and just replacing the mufflers? 

Jess


----------



## Jschenemann (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy as hell! Just got my Magnaflow X-Pipe put on and my local guy threw some Flowmaster 40 Series on it, sounds mean! Exactly how I wanted it to sound.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Are the flowmasters just mufflers, or are they the axleback set up?

axleback:
2005 - 2006 Pontiac GTO Axle-back System [17452] - $496.47 : Flowmaster Inc. Exhaust Shop, Love That Sound! PONTIAC GTO V8&orig=17452


----------

